# Indoor Plants?



## valerie (Apr 6, 2012)

I seem to be allergic to many indoor plants and wonder if you can buy fake ones that actually look real and good, other than plastic or feather? Does anyone know of a good make and where would I get them?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2012)

They have some pretty nice looking silk plants that are sold in hobby stores, like Michael's or Hobby Lobby. Michael's has had the nicest selection by me. Some arrangements can be bought at higher prices, but you can also piece them together yourself, and purchase your own pot, basket, etc.  You can do the same with flowers or a mix of both.


----------



## Cristine (Jun 19, 2012)

I've seen some nice ornamental plants in a market in San Francisco. Seabreeze is right. 

There are some nice ones in Michael's. Depends on what you really want.


----------



## Elzee (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is a link to high quality silk flowers and plants. I prefer real plants but this website has some wonderful silk plants and flowers. At this time of year, I really like their winter wreaths. They also have fall and spring wreaths.  I do know they have excellent customer service. So, if you are looking for something different that what you will find in your local craft stores, I do recommend:

http://www.nearlynatural.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2012)

I bet some common indoor plants don't set off allergies that much, like the Snake Plant (Mother In Law's Tongue), etc.


----------



## Elzee (Dec 21, 2012)

How about a different decor than fake plants. A collection of figurines, teapots, baskets or a fountain are suggestions for alternative decor, other than fake or silk plants or flowers.


----------



## irene54 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, Michael's is a very nice store where to get fake plants. I really like michael's.


----------

